# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  On TRT...Can I use HGH for healing (rotator cuff tear)?

## kruno1970

Been on TRT (test 75 twice a week and HCG 3x week at 250) for 5 mths and finally starting to get good results. I just torn my rotator cuff the other day and I was wondering can I use HGH as a healing alternative. I'm worried about taking too long to rehabilitate and losing my gains. I'm been reading about people getting great results using hgh for faster healing times especially shoulder injuries. Any suggestions would be great? 

Also if I do go on HGH for healing only do still use Test and HCG during that time and for how long should I use HGH?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## bass

unless its a micro tear nothing can heal it. unfortunately rotator cuff injury is a bitch, only thing is to remedy the injury is with rest, icing and supplements like MSM. how bad you think is the tear and where?

----------


## kruno1970

Not sure yet. Going to doc for ultra sound and then possible MRI. Already feels better than yesterday but still very swore and weak as shit. I don't think the tear is as bad as I initially thought because at first I actually heard the tear /crunch sounds but I was only at the start of my dip so I didn't go any deeper or it would have been alot worse. 
Starting physio this week as as well. Want to try everything to heal fast but I do realize I need to rest it. I would just rather be out 1 mth instead of 2 or 3 mths. 
The reason I ask about the HGH is I have access to 3mth supply of pharma grade HGH for a great prices (colleague who is on it needs the cash).

----------


## bass

if that's the case id take the HGH and take it easy for a months, if the tear is minor then it will help you heal faster.

----------


## powerlifterty16

taking unsupervised hgh...im speechless.

----------


## V-ROID

> taking unsupervised hgh...im jealous.


Fixed it for you.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> Fixed it for you.


i dont have any interest in hgh.

----------


## Times Roman

Suggest TB500 for healing. click the link in my signature........

----------


## bass

> Suggest TB500 for healing. click the link in my signature........


I am getting mine soon.

----------


## hrlegend

Hey TR, im getting tb500 pretty soon, mri revealed tendonitis in my supraspinatus and mild bursal inflammation. I wanna make sure I get a legit product, feel free to pm me with a good source

----------


## kruno1970

Update: MRI showed no tear. According to Physio i have a bad strain which should heal up nicely.

Regarding the HGH, I still have the option to get it at half price. Is it worth it while on TRT (Test 75mg x2 week and hcg 250 x3 a week) and if so, is HGH only recommended to be used by itself. I don't want to give up the opportunity to get it but if not worth it then no problem and I save a little money.

I'm 43 yrs old and my IGF-1 is on the low side of the range for my age.

----------


## rustyjames

I've had both shoulder scoped. Bit of advise, stay away from dips and bench, not worth the risk. HGH with Test is the magic formula for men our age. I ran 4iu/day of some china stuff for 1.5 years back when it was real and inexpensive, worked wonders for me. I have a script now but not sure I want to dish out 400 a month. If I could get it down to 250/month I'd run it now stop. I'm a big fan.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> I've had both shoulder scoped. Bit of advise, stay away from dips and bench, not worth the risk. HGH with Test is the magic formula for men our age. I ran 4iu/day of some china stuff for 1.5 years back when it was real and inexpensive, worked wonders for me. I have a script now but not sure I want to dish out 400 a month. If I could get it down to 250/month I'd run it now stop. I'm a big fan.


dude dips are the devil! i completely tore my sternum doing dips with perfect form. this was years ago..idk if it tore, but at the bottom i heard a POP and it hurt to breathe...the orthopedic surgeon wouldnt order an mri so i suffered..it eventually healed although rarely it will still ache a little.

----------


## kruno1970

I agree no dips or bench for me anymore. Dumbells, flyes and push-ups from now one. 

Thanks rustyjames for sharing the GH experience. I would be paying $250 for a month supply regularly $600 a month up here in Canada. Colleague leaving country for a year on and off and can't real take it with him due to the travel schedule. 

powerlifterty16 my doc does supervise my trt and suggested hgh but the price is too much at this moment in my life, maybe 5 yrs from now. I already told him about the hgh i could get and he's good with it. 

What I'm also concerned about is really liking it and then having to pay $600 after that if I decide to stick with it.

----------

